# Makita LXT v Dewalt 36v lithium.



## AMG (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I'm a sub contractor in the Uk and just want to pick your brains about the new lithium tools now hitting our shores. Looking at the other threads about Dewalt batteries, I'm glad it not just us in the UK suffering from short life span with these batts. I opted for the Makita LXT range in the end. Never had the chance to try out the new 36v Dewalt lithium range, did I make a mistake?


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

A "chippie" from England nice to see you on here, I have not yet even seen the lithium DeWalt batts but when I do I will have to try it out, I have had good luck with DeWalt products.
Hopefully someone from here will be able to help you.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I have both a Makita 18V LXT set and a DeWalt 36V set, but only for the last few months.

Both work great. The Makita set came with a great impact driver that weighs next to nothing and a nice hammer drill. I use these for installing GDOs.

The DeWalt set came with a kickass hammer drill that I use for drilling 2.9/16" holes (forsner) for central vac piping. I did a whole house (about 20 holes) on a single charge in -1C temperature.

Also has a 7.1/4" circular saw that I use a lot and a recipsaw that I use almost never.

As for differences between the two, the Makita battery is physically and capacitively(?) smaller but I find it doesn't weigh a lot less. I find the majority of the weight is in the tool. The DeWalt 36V drill is a beast with all it's weight in the gearbox.

My NiCAD tools haven't been out of their cases at all in since I got all the Lithium stuff.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Just bought the Makita LXT 400 kit. 18 volt with Hammer drill, Impact driver, 6 1/2" circular saw and Flashlight. Due to special promotion supplier threw in a jobsite radio. I really haven't had a chance to put anything but the radio to work so far. They all seem to feel good and balanced, not too heavy. I always thought the flashlight was just a gimmic with these kits but it is really very bright and I'll probaly use it more than any of the others I own.


----------



## AMG (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I think the Makita LXT range is excellent but not sure if they use the '4 pole' motor in all there range. I have the LXT 700 kit. The stuff made in their China factories just doesn't seem as good as the impact drivers/ drill drivers made in Japan. Maybe that just me.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

The LXT 400 kithttp://www.makita.com/menu.php?pg=product_det&tag=LXT400 does have the 4 pole motor you described, however, I did not see a LXT 700 kit listed on their website
http://www.makita.com/menu.php?pg=product_cat&tag=cl_combo

I tried the circular saw today, It's Ok. I guess, nothing spectacular as far as power. Good for quick cuts in a pinch.


----------



## AMG (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Dayspring,
The LXT 700 is listed on our Uk Ebay site. The circ saw is a bit underpowered but it's handy for cutting trusses for facia. The sawall does struggle a bit as well, as does the cut off tool but when the main contractor doesn't supply power they are worth their weight in gold. I got 10 batts supplied with my kit, from US Ebay.


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

I have to agree with you. The 36V tools have the balls of corded.

The hammerdrill's ability to blow hole after hole of 2 9/16" is amazing. It doesn't even flinch.. it's like a 7AMP, 1/2" corded drill. DeWalt were not fooling around when they designed those tools. The circular and recip saws are awesome.



BuildingHomes said:


> I have both a Makita 18V LXT set and a DeWalt 36V set, but only for the last few months.
> 
> Both work great. The Makita set came with a great impact driver that weighs next to nothing and a nice hammer drill. I use these for installing GDOs.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMG (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone used the dewalt 36v circ for framing a roof yet? Still using corded (with genny) for ours which is a pain. Didn't want to fork out a fortune buying it ,only to let me down. A lot of cuts through wet 2x10,..rains a lot over here.
Didn't buy the lxt (18v) kit to frame, 2nd fix or trim as you call it mostly...
If Makita turned out a 36v lithium 4 pole motor circ saw...Defo'


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

It will handle it.

Most manufacturers, such as DeWalt, Milwaukee have a return period. Don't know what it is over where you are, but I imagine it's similar to here. I think it's 30 days or something. So if you buy their tool and it doesn't work as you expect or as they claimed, you can get your money back.



AMG said:


> Anyone used the dewalt 36v circ for framing a roof yet? Still using corded (with genny) for ours which is a pain. Didn't want to fork out a fortune buying it ,only to let me down. A lot of cuts through wet 2x10,..rains a lot over here.
> Didn't buy the lxt (18v) kit to frame, 2nd fix or trim as you call it mostly...
> If Makita turned out a 36v lithium 4 pole motor circ saw...Defo'


----------



## mab123 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been using the new de walt 36v rotary hammer drill for about 2 months and like it a lot. I used to own a makita 24v makstar hammer drill but one day the battery wouldn't come off the tool. Got it off with a bit of brute force in the end. Managed to sell that one on and got me the dewalt. Heres a few things I like about it
1. The anti vibration thing really works compared to the makita makstar
2. Has best balance of all the other hammer drills I tried before buying! 
3. Has a big box with room for drill bits and holesaw set.
4. Lasts just under twice as long compared to the makita 24v makstar (about a week if your fitting kitchens)
5. Has hammer action which i use occassionally for taking floor tiles up if needs be.

Downsides is it costs a lot and I'd loose my hair if some runt stole it! or workmate dropped it and didn't tell me!

I also have a makita 18v jigsaw, circular saw (not li ion) and these are also a really a good piece of kit. I won't vouch for the battery drills though as I had 2 18v and they both went knackered after a year (think it was the 70mm holesaw into base unit carcasses that did it). Didn't matter though as I use the batteries for jigsaw & circ. 

I ended up buying a festool 12v C12 drill driver which is a top piece of kit. Its light, ergonomic, has magnetic strip on front to hold drill bits!, powerful and can fit a detachable 90* bit onto it so can screw at all angles!

Don't know if they do festool in America but you guys should check them out if you get chance!


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

mab123 said:


> I've been using the new de walt 36v rotary hammer drill for about 2 months and like it a lot. I used to own a makita 24v makstar hammer drill but one day the battery wouldn't come off the tool. Got it off with a bit of brute force in the end. Managed to sell that one on and got me the dewalt. Heres a few things I like about it
> 1. The anti vibration thing really works compared to the makita makstar
> 2. Has best balance of all the other hammer drills I tried before buying!
> 3. Has a big box with room for drill bits and holesaw set.
> ...


How do you use the Hammerdrill to remove tiles?
I'm about fed up with Dewalt.
I got the 36 kit around X-Mas and just like the old batteries these are  Wont hold a charge overnight,the chuck is a PITA,and it will slip out of gear.


----------



## mab123 (Dec 11, 2006)

I put it in hammer only mode and stick in a sds spade bit to take up some old floor tiles and bathroom wall tiles when I'm feeling lazy. Sorry to hear about your batteries! Sounds like you got a damaged batch! 

I've had it slip out of gear with me though while using a 70mm holesaw in the chuck but that was a bad idea :thumbsup: 

I was also thinking about getting the 36v jigsaw too but when I asked the store I got my hammer drill from the guy said they we're having problems with them over in America and had to delay the UK release. Does anyone in America have the 36v jigsaw?


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

mab123 said:


> I put it in hammer only mode and stick in a sds spade bit to take up some old floor tiles and bathroom wall tiles when I'm feeling lazy. Sorry to hear about your batteries! Sounds like you got a damaged batch!
> 
> I've had it slip out of gear with me though while using a 70mm holesaw in the chuck but that was a bad idea :thumbsup:
> 
> I was also thinking about getting the 36v jigsaw too but when I asked the store I got my hammer drill from the guy said they we're having problems with them over in America and had to delay the UK release. Does anyone in America have the 36v jigsaw?


I think LOWES still carries them,but the Homedpot stoped selling the entire line of 36volt


----------



## mab123 (Dec 11, 2006)

The entire line!? Does anybody know where the 36v kit is made?


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

mab123 said:


> The entire line!? Does anybody know where the 36v kit is made?


Yes the entire line of 36 volt.
I'll look on the box and see if they have where it's made.


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

That's strange, I've used mine for heavy tasks such as drilling 2 9/16" (65mm) self feeding bits and it handles it without the slightest problem. Much more powerful than previous cordless tools I've used. Never had it slip out of gear.



mab123 said:


> I've had it slip out of gear with me though while using a 70mm holesaw in the chuck but that was a bad idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

Here in Canada all the major stores that carry DeWalt have the 36V tools. Home Depot here has them.

There was a recall on the circular and recip saws, so maybe they had to pull the stock for a while until they fixed them.



DUSE said:


> I think LOWES still carries them,but the Homedpot stoped selling the entire line of 36volt


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

Dewalt is made by Black and Decker and I think it's only suitable for home use.
I wouldn't buy a ni-cad battery powered tool any more after buying the Makita lithium.


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

DeWalt is Black & Decker as much as Bosch is Skil.


----------

